# spanish at sikes?



## fisherkins (Aug 1, 2013)

thinking about heading out to sikes sometime tomorrow, whas just wondering if any of you guys have been catching any keeper size spanish out there, or maybe pickens, also if not spanish anything else worth taking home biting around those places? any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

i just posted a thread asking.. seems like the spanish are there but they are more on the small side. 

white trout are always a good bet if the spanish doesn't work out. just use cut bait off the bottom.. i got 8 nice sized trout a couple weeks ago there and i really didn't even fish long


----------



## fisherkins (Aug 1, 2013)

which side was that on?


----------



## Bloodhawk762x39 (Jun 5, 2013)

The spanish are hitting pretty well around the sea wall on the Pensacola side, tons near the rocks on the Gulf-Breeze side but they aren't interested in lures due to the piled up lys.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Caught half a dozen Flounder with shrimp on the beach side close to the parking area yesterday. Didn't see any Spanish.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

LY's are there .. there were guys with cast nets catching hundreds of them. i think the spanish are there but not thick yet, i saw none caught because *no one was fishing for them.* i tried fishing for them using live shrimp with a bobber but the current was too strong and there were too many fisherman there that i kept getting tangled up with them fishing the bottom.. so i decided to switch to fishing bottom too and caught some trout and whiting. 

i won't go to sykes to fish for them again, its just too congested there and if you catch one people will crowd near you anyway. sykes is my go to place for bottom fishing though


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

Loruna said:


> Caught half a dozen Flounder with shrimp on the beach side close to the parking area yesterday. Didn't see any Spanish.


can you be more specific of where you mean? you are saying under the bridge pretty much when you first walk on past the porta potty's?


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

^^^ Yes about 50' to 60' feet from the end of the bridge where you park.


----------

